# Found in the woods --- What is it?



## billski (Jul 6, 2009)

I was bushwhacking about in Colrain this past weekend, and stumbled upon the following structure on a wooded, remote hilltop.    It is a half-circle thatch of long branches which is weaved into surrounding trees.   It is about eight feet high.  There is no evidence of fire, camping or other ground disturbances.   About all I can guess is that it is a shelter of some sort.  I suspect local teens may have something to do with.   It was entirely devoid of litter, not a beer bottle to be found (which is surprising.) See photos below. It is in fairly good repair, suggesting it's pretty recent.  No evidence of saw blades on it or anything nearby.  *What do you think it is?*

About twenty feet away is another tee-pee like frame.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 6, 2009)

Interesting find.


----------



## bigbog (Jul 6, 2009)

*Often see these....*

Yah billski,
Have seen these once in a while...when up in areas of deep woods up in Maine...
Have my thoughts about the tee-pee thing being imho...a definite man-made job..., but the others...??  easily man-made or _otherwise_ :lol:  = Your guess is as good as mine...  Lots of kids(and adults) now have access to the heavy-duty mud-tire ATVs...and can often get caught in bad weather....AND a good chance is winter snowmobilers making camp @night.  Places are often in deep woods, out of the wind...so..
*I DO have my suspicions, especially when in an area where I had a definte sighting of something...wayyy back in 66'..;-)  Guess some online here might regard that as maybe a dinosaur...;-) 

SIGHTING:  A bright object in the sky...out for the last 4hrs, but thunderclouds all around...!!!!!  Art Bell/George Norry...where the heck are you people...;-)

Enjoy today.....
SteveD


----------



## billski (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm starting to wonder if it might be a hunter's blind.  Cover over with leaves and brush in the fall.


----------



## Beetlenut (Jul 6, 2009)

The first few pics look like it could have been the start of a Yurt. The last was obviously a tee pee frame. Maybe someone was experimenting with different styles of shelters?


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 6, 2009)

Hippie Aliens?


----------



## billski (Jul 6, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Hippie Aliens?


 Stowe Mountain Lodge luxury for wildlife? :roll:
Climbing wall for bear cubs?  (no ticket window, unless that's what the teepee is for .


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 6, 2009)

Nope ----------------  just Sasquatch's crib !!


----------



## billski (Jul 6, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Nope ----------------  just Sasquatch's crib !!



Ah, yes, I was waiting for the arrow to come swishing through the air and thwack itself into a tree inches from my head.  But alas, it was not to be.   Nor did I find any squaws giggling nearby.   

I can always dream.  And to think, I had a Lawman lunchpail.


----------



## SKidds (Jul 6, 2009)

Does big foot use a bow and arrow?


----------



## bigbog (Jul 7, 2009)

*Hunter's blind!...even more likely*

Yeah, certainly could be hunter blinds.....


----------



## billski (Jul 7, 2009)

bigbog said:


> Yeah, the hunter blinds or even shelters made by serial killers...;-)



Actually I was looking for the pagan sacrifice tables and the vessels used to hold the blood :-o


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jul 7, 2009)

The Blair Witch made those!


----------



## campgottagopee (Jul 8, 2009)

billski said:


> I'm starting to wonder if it might be a hunter's blind.  Cover over with leaves and brush in the fall.



Yup, that's it---cheaper than a camo tent and works just as good---betcha turkey hunter


----------



## billski (Jul 8, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> Yup, that's it---cheaper than a camo tent and works just as good---betcha turkey hunter



I guess I'd better not assault that hill during huntin season!  :-?

Must be for small game.  Way too far in from the road for anything bigger.

I also understand they sometimes just surround it with burlap.


----------

